# Bell Pottinger



## Stranger (20/8/20)

Headlining this year’s festival is the local premiere of the documentary _Influence_, co-directed by investigative journalists Diana Neille and Richard Poplak. _Influence_ profiles Lord Timothy Bell, the founder of the London-based PR agency Bell Pottinger that was revealed to have had a hand in stoking racial tension in South Africa via fake news, to the benefit of the Gupta family and former president Jacob Zuma.

https://www.iol.co.za/weekend-argus...festival-d6872fcc-ad08-4e80-b056-30d0600fd71e

https://www.influence.film/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------

